# Musk*Rose?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew a website with info on Musk*Rose nubians? I'm getting several does with alot of that name in their lines and I was curious about them but couldn't find much info on them when I googled that name...
Thanks!


----------



## oznayim (Sep 25, 2011)

I have the 1997 herd brochure of Musk Rose. A lot of information and pictures there. I also have been breeding Musk Rose genetics, beginning with Musk Rose SS Lucille, daughter of the top 10 butterfat doe Musk Rose Flora, and using AI (Musk Rose Matthew and Sidney Chinsucker. Matthew was supposed to put on very secure udders "that last for generations". I got a doe and a buck out of that one. The doe has a very nice tight udder. The Sidney was just this year so it is a wait and see but the buck is very handsome and the doe is spotted.


----------

